# bright green??????



## breeder (Jul 24, 2008)

wen i saw my birds today....one of them in his boxs had a bright green poo....can anyone tell me if that is good or not...and HOW can i make it go away???


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Well, it usually isn't good, but it can mean different things.

Has the feed changed at all - have they been eating green leafy stuff as a treat? (unlikely cause, but possible)

If the bird continues to do bad poops, then there probably is some kind of problem - the odd 'one off' doesn't necessarily mean much by itself.

Bright green could indicate that there is bile wthout any solid fod getting through. Is it just a 'puddle' or more solid? 

How does the bird seem in its behavior and general appearance - normal activity, fluffed up?

I've had recued birds with green poops who were sufferng from malnutrition - not being able to find food, or being weaker than the others and unable to compete for limited food available. 

But of course if there is something physically preventing a bird eating it can happen even when they are offered food. Another possible is some kind of entertis, some digestive problem.

Maybe isolate the bird, so you can keep check on its droppings and appearance first.

John


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

also here is a good thread on poo....http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/poops-what-do-they-really-mean-11637.html


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you post a picture? Are there any white urates or is that portion of the poop also green? If that were so, you'd need to get that bird on something like a Baytril/Metronidazole combination very quickly (and isolated). Also, count the respiration rate--how many breaths does the bird take per minute. Are there any other symptoms indicating that the bird doesn't feel good?

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

breeder said:


> wen i saw my birds today....one of them in his boxs had a bright green poo....can anyone tell me if that is good or not...and HOW can i make it go away???


If you suspect your bird is ill, first & foremost, you need to make sure his body temperature is being maintained. The following information will guide you through the steps.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Cindy


----------



## breeder (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks for all the infos...this morning i check the birds and the one with the bright green dropping...now have a dark green i guess it was a one time deal.... i was just worried about my birds...Thanks for helping...


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Bird is starving and passing only bile ???????


----------

